# Anybody go through court for custody with an infant?



## DobbyForever

Just looking for someone to commiserate with/ share their experience. My attorney is filing on Monday. I'm asking for sole and legal custody and, if he wants visitation, supervised visitation and child support.

The problem is his dad loves money. He's said a thousand times that if I do not ask for child support then he wants nothing to do with his son. No custody, no visitation. That would be his ideal situation. But I have a $3200 mortgage, daycare is $2000, and health insurance is $1600.... there's no way I can afford to keep things up this way. I was going to move, but then he won't agree for me to move! So he's not leaving me much choice but to ask for support.

So now he's making my life hell. Saying he's going to go for joint custody and not giving me what I need to sign my now uninsured son and self up for health care at my job. He's only nice when he thinks he can manipulate me, but I see through it all now.

I guess I'm just so worried about what he might get. He lets our son cry and won't tend to him. He doesn't know or want to know how to take care of him. I can't even leave him alone with my son for more than twenty minutes, and when I come home my poor son is screaming with a red face. I'm legitimately afraid for his safety.


----------



## Wobbles

I'm not sure what to advise but courts and such see through these kind of situations all the time and what s BEEP to threaten not to see his own child because he doesn't want to provide.

He might need to realise he still has to provide for his son even if he decides not to see him ... well that would be the case over here, I can't imagine anywhere else is different!

:hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

Thank you. I&#8217;m hoping they see through him. He has a history of domestic violence and I have logged/witnesses verbal abuse from various doctors throughout my pregnancy. He&#8217;s been so absent. I have video of him leaving our son to cry. It&#8217;s disgusting. He&#8217;s disgusting. I just don&#8217;t know how I never saw it sooner. I wish I didn&#8217;t need the financial support. He&#8217;s so abusive. I call our son my little lovey and he calls him niglet yes as in little ni**er because my dad was black like ffs


----------



## MKaykes

You should receive child support regardless of visitation rights. While your son is young he likely wouldn't get overnight visits (at least where I am it's pretty easy for moms to win that, I'm sure Cali is that way too). At first I was floored by your mortgage and thought maybe you should downsize, but then saw you were in Cali and realize there probably aren't many better options! 

Sorry you're going through this, I hope it turns out okay and you have a good lawyer!


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah my lawyer said he likely will get a couple hours on Sat and Sun and getting it supervised is a real possibility. Hes been moved out since Dec 16th and seen A for three hours over two visits since. The only thing is he can argue for longer blocks because I pump instead of bf 

And yeah lol even if I downsize to a one bedroom I would want to move closer to my mom so not only would my mortgage stay the same I lose my first time homebuyer tax credit assuming I even find something in my range 

Fybsfbhjkn. Our court date is on three weeks


----------

